# 3152 Anouncement / Interest Thread/ Details Added



## mtbkndad (Jan 16, 2006)

Moterators and admisitrators- I appologize if this post is too long and hope to have a web site to put things like this on in the fairly near future so I can just link to them.


I promised details on the 3152, lots of details, so here we go. It is made by NFA and is a little brother to the Costco HID. While it is bigger then the higher end competition it is small by Thor/Costco standards. Take a look for yourselves.

This first series of photos has the 3152, a 10MCP Thor, a 15MCP Thor Magnum, and a Costco HID























Now lets take a look at big and little brother together.






















When weighing each of these lights with my Rapala fishing scale I get the following weights.

Costco HID 12lb 10oz
15 MCP Thor Magnum 10lb 11oz
10 MCP Thor 9lb 12oz
3152 8lb 7oz


The 3152 is not light in comparison to the higher end lights, but it is the lightest of this group of Spotlights. I have found it’s 8lbs 7oz weight and more compact size much more comfortable to carry around then the Costco HID
It is not self contained in spite of what some people claim. The Costco HID is self contained with its internal power chord and DC adapter. The 3152 I recieved for testing and design input came with only an AC adapter for charging. 

The 3152 is just about as small as it can be and still house a 7 Ah SLA battery.
The following pictures will explain what I mean
















The offiicial specs from the company are as follows.

From manufacturer-

Please see below 3152 Specification for your reference:
Bulb: 35W 6000K Xenon Bulb
Battery: Built-in Non-spillable Lead Acid battery (7AH rechargeable) 
Adaptor: 750mA 110V 
Reflector: 7"
Amp Draw (12Volts): 3.0 Amps
Bulb Life: 2000 Hours
Bulb Lumen Rating: 3200 Lumens
Other features:
1. Leds show battery capacity and charging status 
2. Removable Shoulder Strap 
3.Built-In Ballast and Starter 
4. Adjustable stand

For those that are interested, below is a picture of the bulb itself.







What is not mentioned in the specs is that it has a 6” reflector and gets 60 minutes of run time before it starts to flicker. The two run time tests I did gave 60 minutes to the minute. It does have a unique little feature for checking battery status when the light is off. There is a little button under the blue spot on the sticker that activates the battery level inidcator
There are one red, one yellow and two green leds that light up depending on the level of charge the 3152 has.












The 3152 is definitely not waterproof. At least not it’s case. It is supposed to be quite weatherproof. When I suggested more seals, for the tail cap and the back plate behind the handle. The engineers said the internal components were very moisture resistent. I did not disagree, but just mentioned that too much water inside would be more then a moisture issue. I do think this light will be okay in the rain, just do not drop it into any big puddles or pools without opening it up and letting it dry out.

The original unit I received had a broken ballast support post. I gave two options that I thought would work for fixing the insufficiently supported ballast that caused the breakage problem in the first place.

Option 1- 4 posts.
Option 2- Reinforce the two existing posts.

The engineers went with option two because of space constraints with the ballast itself.
Below are photos of the broken mount and the new design.
The Manufacturer will guarantee these posts to not break during shipping like the original did.

















I know many of you want to know what this light works like. Before I get to beam shots I will post lux readings of my Spotlights at 37.5 feet so everybody will know why I choose to use the 4 lights I did in this announcement post.

Costco HID (good focus) 7590
Costco HID (okay focus) 5650
3152 HID 3401
15 MCP Thor Magnum 3326
10 MCP Thor Focused 1567
10 MCP Thor Stock 1486
Dorcy 3 MCP 1053


As you can see the real contenders in this announcement post are from the 15 MCP up. 
Each of the distance photos below, whether wide angle or zoom, are with a camera setting of 6” f3.5. They all look very realistic on my 17” Powerbook from mid brightness or higher.

When looking at the tower that is between 500 and 600 yards away, also take time to look at he back wall of the house. This is because you can see a portion of the corona of each of the lights against the wall. The light brances that appear below the tower are between 100 and 150 feet away in front of the house maybe more. The spotlights are aimed so the center of each hotspot is shining at the very bottom of the tower.





Costco HID- Good Focus





Costco HID- Okay focus





3152- I really like how even the Corona of the 3152 is in comparison to the other Three lights.





15 MCP Thor Magnum

Here are zoom shots, the focus is not perfect but is good enough to compare beams.





Costco HID- Good focus





Costco HID- Okay focus





3152





15 MCP Thor Magnum

These last photos are on my street I wanted to get a shot that would show the coronas relative to one another. It was very windy tonight and I do not remember the exact settings of the camera
either 5” or 6” and f3.2 The tree I am shining is probably between 180 and 220 yards away. I did not get a pic of the 15 MCP Thor because of time constraints and the corona is even more "ringy" then the Costco HID's





Costco HID- Good Focus





Costco HID- Okay Focus





3152

The 3152 actually performs quite well against these other lights when you consider it ony has a 6 inch reflector. It outperforms my 15 MCP Thor Magnum in every area. 
For illuminating obects within say 300 yards the wider hotspot of the 3152 is actually more useful then the Costco HID-Good Focus which has a hotspot that looks more like a hot pin point at these distances.
The even corona is also more pleasing to the eye when using this light in relatively short distances, say between 50 and 200 yards. 

The weaknesses of this light are the following.
The entire body is plastic and I would not want to drop it from 3 feet. 
It is weather resistent, but not water proof.
If it needs to be carried a lot it does weigh 8lbs 7oz. Of course that is light if you are used to carrying a Costco HID.
It may be a bit heavy for some people.

As Mr Ted Bear has mentioned I have been working out details for a group buy. I am not completely ready to post exact figures since I just got confirmation of the quotes last Friday and have been very busy in my work. This is because I have not yet calculated complete costs so I can post information to see if there is interest.
I am working on couple of options and the price will not be over $150 and can possibly be quite a bit less. That depends on which option pans out.
I should be able to give much more complete details about price and availability next weekend. I can say we have some time as I have been told the 3152’s with the improved ballast supports will not be available for shipment till March and I have already said I am not interested in the old version. It seems they have already been purchased by somebody else anyway.

My question at this point would be, is there interest in this light?


Take Care, 
mtbkndad :wave:


----------



## BVH (Jan 16, 2006)

*Re: 3152 Anouncement / Interest Thread*

Mtbkndad, thank you for braving the winds we had tonight to bring us the great introduction/review! I am interested.


----------



## Greens_Rules (Jan 16, 2006)

*Re: 3152 Anouncement / Interest Thread*

Will it run from the charge unit and not kill the charger or drain the bat?

Is there a car charger plug and will it run from it without messing up anything?

This might be the light of the month for me 

Thanks for the updates
:buddies:


----------



## CroMAGnet (Jan 16, 2006)

*Re: 3152 Anouncement / Interest Thread*

Very nice work! Really. Thank you 

I'm IN!


----------



## mtbkndad (Jan 16, 2006)

*Re: 3152 Anouncement / Interest Thread*



Greens_Rules said:


> Will it run from the charge unit and not kill the charger or drain the bat?
> 
> Is there a car charger plug and will it run from it without messing up anything?
> 
> ...




I will assume the answer to both will be no since-
A. The Costco HID cannot be run while charging from AC.
B. The light only has one charging socket. 

I have already emailed the manufacturer and relayed the questions.

Take Care,
mtbkndad :wave:


----------



## Starlight (Jan 16, 2006)

*Re: 3152 Anouncement / Interest Thread*

Interested!


----------



## Lando (Jan 16, 2006)

*Re: 3152 Anouncement / Interest Thread*

if it were closer to the original Costco price I would be interested


----------



## Nell (Jan 16, 2006)

*Re: 3152 Anouncement / Interest Thread*

I can carry the 3152 around. I am interested. My Thor sits in the garage or trunk of the car.


----------



## skillet (Jan 16, 2006)

*Re: 3152 Anouncement / Interest Thread*

Interest... yes... :naughty: 


Gordon aka:skillet


----------



## Trouthead (Jan 16, 2006)

*Re: 3152 Anouncement / Interest Thread*

I am interested


----------



## AlexGT (Jan 16, 2006)

*Re: 3152 Anouncement / Interest Thread*

Interest here too depending on final price, are the bulbs upgreadable to other brands of HID or temperature?

Nice review BTW

AlexGT


----------



## CLHC (Jan 16, 2006)

*Re: 3152 Anouncement / Interest Thread*

Great review there Daniel! Am expressing interest here. . .


----------



## moonkat (Jan 16, 2006)

*Re: 3152 Anouncement / Interest Thread*

Mtbkndad,
Great info and I resemble your photos.
3152 would make great addition !
Count me in.

Jeff


----------



## Trashman (Jan 16, 2006)

*Re: 3152 Anouncement / Interest Thread*

Depends on price. If we're talking Costco type deals, well then, how can I resist? I wonder how much it'd be to ship one of these?


----------



## CroMAGnet (Jan 16, 2006)

*Re: 3152 Anouncement / Interest Thread*

MTBkdad: When doing a ceiling bounce with the Costco HiD 35w and the 3152 35w to check for approximate output brightness comparison, which of the two has more output or are they the same.

If different do you think it is from the color temp of the bulb or the reflector?

Thanks for the great work!


----------



## jeffb (Jan 16, 2006)

*Re: 3152 Anouncement / Interest Thread*

Interested!

jeffb


----------



## gl22man (Jan 16, 2006)

*Re: 3152 Anouncement / Interest Thread*

Interest here too depending on final price..
Thanks
Mike......


----------



## Flightsintx (Jan 16, 2006)

*Re: 3152 Anouncement / Interest Thread*

I'm interested. Especially if it is anti-dusty.


----------



## mtbkndad (Jan 17, 2006)

*Re: 3152 Anouncement / Interest Thread*

Greens Rules,

Here is a quote from the manufacturer regarding your question

1. "We do not recommend consumer operates light during adaptor 
plugging-in. The AC adapter is 0.75A, while the current consumption is 3.3A in 
operating draw. Plugging-in operation could cause the adapter over heat 
and damage the adapter."

2. Regarding DC, I have been told a car charging plug could be done. I will pursue that idea more. No guarantees, give me some time to see what will be involved and how that will effect the light's price. 
The manufacturer said even with a DC charging plug," ideally the car should be running if the light is being used from an auto DC outlet to insure that the DC voltage input is alway higher then the battery voltage of the light".

Cromagnet,

If I get time later tonight I will use my bathroom like a big light box when the rest of the family is asleep and measure each of the light's ability to illuminate the bathroom.

AlexGT,

I will ask.

Take Care,
mtbkndad :wave:


----------



## Greens_Rules (Jan 17, 2006)

*Re: 3152 Anouncement / Interest Thread*

Thanks for looking into that mtbkndad.

If you find out it will work with a DC adaptor, and the price is down around the cost of the HF light then i will be intrested..

Thanks again

Rob


----------



## mtbkndad (Jan 17, 2006)

*Re: 3152 Anouncement / Interest Thread*



CroMAGnet said:


> MTBkdad: When doing a ceiling bounce with the Costco HiD 35w and the 3152 35w to check for approximate output brightness comparison, which of the two has more output or are they the same.
> 
> If different do you think it is from the color temp of the bulb or the reflector?
> 
> Thanks for the great work!



Here are lux readings using the following method. Place spotlight on sink opposite door. Turn spotlight on so beam hits center of door. Hold lux meter on pre-marked spot on ceiling and take readings. I checked each light twice and they got the same readings each time.

15 MCP 132 lux
3152 214 lux
Costco HID- good focus 264 lux
Costco HID- okay focus 242 lux.

The only way to accurately test the output of the bulbs will be to remove them from the reflectors and test them in the bathroom or a light measuring devise. I would have to say that the main difference in the readings is the intensity of the light hitting the door from my two big lights with their monster reflectors.

Take Care,
mtbkndad :wave:


----------



## ddaadd (Jan 17, 2006)

*Re: 3152 Anouncement / Interest Thread*

Mtbkndad said:

"I am working on couple of options and the price will not be over $150 and can possibly be quite a bit less. "



 Hell Yess!! The original price on the Costco HID was a fluke likely 
never again to be repeated.  ( I thought YOU were going to mark them
up, no, you told me YOU were going to mark them up! ) Still the best 
bang for the buck in a MUCH more portable form. :rock: Mtnbkndad, really 

need you to push the 12vdc option for us, these are going to be MUCH 
more stealthy for using as redneck pickup truck headlights!! :devil: :wow:


----------



## Ras_Thavas (Jan 17, 2006)

*Re: 3152 Anouncement / Interest Thread*

I would be interested also.


----------



## Greens_Rules (Jan 17, 2006)

*Re: 3152 Anouncement / Interest Thread*



ddaadd said:


> Mtbkndad said:
> 
> need you to push the 12vdc option for us, these are going to be MUCH
> more stealthy for using as redneck pickup truck headlights!! :devil: :wow:



Hmm you read my mind. I have the Duck Tape ready and the plugs ran to my bumper 

Rob


----------



## mtbkndad (Jan 17, 2006)

*Re: 3152 Anouncement / Interest Thread*

A DC plug should not be a problem.

Regarding bulbs, I asked what the ballast can handle since that was what I thought the real question would be.

The answer I received was this-
> 2.Yes, the ballast can operate Xenon bulb from
> 4000Kto 12000K. ... Please let this member know that
> ballast can only operate HID xenon bulb, no halogen,
> please. The base isn't a problem as long as he can
> find a bulb that is the same type H3 as we have on
> this light.

I have already asked about the possibility of these lights coming with 4200K bulbs.
It will take a day or so to find out about it.

Take Care,
mtbkndad :wave:


----------



## AlexGT (Jan 17, 2006)

*Re: 3152 Anouncement / Interest Thread*

Thanks! What brand are the stock bulbs? Very interested.


----------



## CroMAGnet (Jan 17, 2006)

*Re: 3152 Anouncement / Interest Thread*



mtbkndad said:


> Here are lux readings using the following method. Place spotlight on sink opposite door. Turn spotlight on so beam hits center of door. Hold lux meter on pre-marked spot on ceiling and take readings. I checked each light twice and they got the same readings each time.
> 
> 15 MCP 132 lux
> 3152 214 lux
> ...


Thanks a lot for doing that. So are you saying that the output without a LUX meter reading between the 3152 Vs the Costco HiD is similar? Do they light up a room from a ceiling bounce at about the same levels or is it like comparing and Arc AAA ceiling bounce to a Fenix L1P ceiling bounce?

A picture of a ceiling bounce using the same manual camera settings for both pictures would do the trick if you have time or interest.

It would be pretty cool if the pictures looked close, meaning that you get Costco HiD kind of output in a smaller form factor and still well under $150!!


----------



## mtbkndad (Jan 17, 2006)

*Re: 3152 Anouncement / Interest Thread*

CroMAGnet,

When it comes to pictures, I always have interest.
What I was saying is that the only way to really compare the output of the bulbs in a fair manner would be either without reflectors at all or by switching reflectors and doing 4 pictures.
The last option would be a real pain.

I do not have an Arc or Fenix so I do not know what you are referring to.
The Costco HID and the 3152 do light a room a similar amount, but since similar is a subjective term I will see about taking some pictures using the same manual camera settings. In terms of subjective interpretation of the output of these lights, I find the overall output very similar with the bulk of the light of the 3152 put into a wider less focused hotspot. The rest of its light forms a dimmer but more even corona then a Costco HID. The Costco HID has a briliantly intense and tiny hotspot and a very ringy light, dark, light, dark corona. This is why I personally like the beam of the 3152 more for shining objects or areas within say 300 yards.

Our bathroom is rather small and the door is white so the best throwing light also has a more intense beam to reflect off the door. 

I will charge the lights and try ceiling bounce photo's tonight of all 4 if I have time.
Take Care,
mtbkndad :wave:


----------



## modamag (Jan 17, 2006)

*Re: 3152 Anouncement / Interest Thread*

Hey Daniel,

Just bring your toys to the NorCal and we'll help you test with a few other toys we have. J/K

Great work with Costco HID & 3152, hope to hear more eval and your GB.

Cheers,
Jonathan


----------



## CroMAGnet (Jan 17, 2006)

*Re: 3152 Anouncement / Interest Thread*

Awesome! That would be great. The best ceiling bounce shots I've seen on CPF were when someone was comparing the stock tigerlight or Tiger11 to the Tiger85 during the R&D phase of the js tigelight mod 9 month gestation period 

The guy put the light on a coffee table in a room and took a shot of the whole room and then did the same with the other light. You could really tell the difference in output. 



EDIT: what JD said! Just come by here and we'll help


----------



## InfidelCastro (Jan 17, 2006)

*Re: 3152 Anouncement / Interest Thread*



mtbkndad said:


> I have already asked about the possibility of these lights coming with 4200K bulbs.
> It will take a day or so to find out about it.
> 
> Take Care,
> mtbkndad :wave:




That would be the only way I would buy one. No 6000K blue glarebulbs for me.


----------



## JimH (Jan 17, 2006)

*Re: 3152 Anouncement / Interest Thread*

You can put me on the list. I'm beginning to find that you can never have too many HID lights.

As an aside, I find myself using my Thor's and costco HID lights a lot more than I ever thought I would. Often I'll be working on a project outside in the late afternoon, and I end up needing an extra hour of light, after the sun has gone down, to get to a stopping point.

No problem - I just break out a couple of Thor's and/or HID lights and aim them at the side of the house, or any verticle surface (light surfaces work best) where I'm working, and they easily light up my whole work area. It's great - no extension cords to worry about, and no cords to trip over.


----------



## CLHC (Jan 17, 2006)

*Re: 3152 Anouncement / Interest Thread*



JimH said:


> I'm beginning to find that you can never have too many HID lights.



You got that right Sir Hodges! Same here. . .


----------



## ddaadd (Jan 18, 2006)

*Re: 3152 Anouncement / Interest Thread*



JimH said:


> I'm beginning to find that you can never have too many HID lights.



Thank You JimH, an inspiration to us all.........

:rock:


----------



## slogan (Jan 18, 2006)

*Re: 3152 Anouncement / Interest Thread*

I live on a sailboat and would be interested depending on water resistance. Don't need it to be waterproof - just don't want any moisture issues.

The DC plug would be a plus!


----------



## mtbkndad (Jan 18, 2006)

*Re: 3152 Anouncement / Interest Thread*

CroMAGnet,

Here are the ceiling bounce photos. 
Camera setting 1" f5
The living room is 12 x 24 feet.






15 MCP Thor





Costco HID- Good Focus- Clearly brighter then the 15 MCP Thor





Costco HID- Okay Focus- Notice how the brighter corona at the edges resulting from the slightly worse focus produces a slightly brighter room.





3152- For room lighting the 3152's shallow reflector and wide corona win.

InfidelCastro-
The manufacturer said they could supply a 4200K 3200 lumen + or - 200 lumens bulb.

Right now it seems like the light very well could end up with a DC charging socket and a 4200K bulb.
AlexGT,
I can ask about the brand, I would not be suprised if NFA makes them.
They are a big Auto HID company.

Jonathan,

I would really like to visit your group again as soon as finances permit.

Added section-

Jim H.,
You are a very wise man, I could not agree more. 

Take Care,
Daniel,
mtbkndad :wave:


----------



## CroMAGnet (Jan 18, 2006)

*Re: 3152 Anouncement / Interest Thread*

WOW! Great job Daniel! Those photos really show the output comparison. It's just as I hoped, the 3152 looks like it has the same output as the Costco HiD but in a smaller form factor and cheaper that those fancy schmancy Superlights! and 60 minutes on a charge is decent. I'm all in on this puppy. 

Though it's not very rugged or waterproof will limit its wider appeal, I'll happily add it to my collection. Does it come in orange?? 

Whats the discharge curve look like, just an estimate. Any word on group buy price?

Thanks again, You rawk! :rock:

PS is that an Ovation in the corner?


----------



## mtbkndad (Jan 18, 2006)

*Re: 3152 Anouncement / Interest Thread*

CroMAGnet,

Yes that is an Ovation, it is my wife's, she plays guitar, bass guitar, flute, recorder, and some keyboard. And she let's me buy big bright lights, little bright lights, go to CPF get togethers, etc. 

She is truly awesome. :bow::bow::bow:

I should have more accurate price info by Sunday night.

Take Care
mtbkndad :wave:


----------



## mtbkndad (Jan 19, 2006)

*Re: 3152 Anouncement / Interest Thread*

Here is a quick update regarding DC charging.
I will post the pertinent portions of the quote from the manufacturer.

My question was-
Will the 3152 be able to be operated on DC like the HF HID or just charge?


"The answer will be "This must not be turned on whiled plugged into a 
DC power source for charging". In fact, it can be turned on for about 
15-30 minutes while plugged into a DC power source for charging. The 
warning of "The light must be turned off while charging" is to prevent 
consumer continuously running it for hours, which can damage the charging 
circuit and DC wire will be extremely hot.

HF HID can run while DC charging, because it is different design with 
3152. But for the 3152 to do the same as HF HID, the whole 
molding will be changed. Therefore, we would leave as is."

So there you have it-
The official answer from the manufacturer is the 3152 can be able to be charged by DC.
Since this feature would be an addition and was not part of the original design, running off of DC will officially warned against or as the manufacturer says-

"This must not be turned on whiled plugged into a 
DC power source for charging"

Take Care,
mtbkndad :wave:


----------



## CroMAGnet (Jan 19, 2006)

*Re: 3152 Anouncement / Interest Thread*

Mtnbkndad's wife :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: 

Ya, my wifey is pretty kewl about CPF too lately. Last weekend she was out shopping and brought home a purse with a built in LED so they can find the things that we ask them for in the dark 

Funny thing is she didn't buy it for herself. She said I can have it for the next Flashaholic Get-together as a raffle prize!! Can you believe it?? Wow! :bow:

CHEERS TO OUR WIFEY's


----------



## mtbkndad (Jan 19, 2006)

*Re: 3152 Anouncement / Interest Thread*

CroMAGnet,
Awesome!! :bow::bow: 

Take Care,
mtbkndad :wave:


----------



## mtbkndad (Jan 22, 2006)

*Re: 3152 Anouncement / Interest Thread*

Here are the details I promised.
As Jeff mentioned, I had been working on a group buy and as I had mentioned I was working on couple of options.

The option that worked out for the best posible combination of upgrades to the light
(4200K bulb, DC charging socket), price, and service, was to get Wayne at AmondoTech to be willing to be a dealer of the light.

I actually contacted him serveral months ago and asked advice about what things to research to figure total costs to get a light to my location so it could ship. Extra costs add up fast.
In dealing with NFA regarding the Costco HID and 3152 I came to the belief that the decision makers in NFA would work better with an ongoing dealer then an individual that is coordinating a one time group buy.
I contacted Wayne about two weeks ago and said the light is real nice and asked if he would be willing to think about being a dealer.
It was AFTER Wayne contacted NFA and let them know he was interested in being a dealer under the conditions the light he got is the light I specified that NFA was willing to add a DC charging socket at no additional cost as a good faith gesture to a new dealer with and existing order. They also said a 4200K bulb will be no problem.

Thanks Wayne for your help. :bow::bow::bow:


We are supposed to get a prototype with a 4200K bulb very soon. 
I mentioned this is very important because I want to confirm the 4200K bulb performs as well as the 6000K bulbs. If for some reason the 4200K bulb is a poor performer then we would want the 6000K bulbs.
The Barn Burner Shoot has a good example of the difference a bulb can make.

As is stands now, here is the information

NFA 3152 will be available from AmondoTech

$120 for the first two weeks that it is available.
$129 after that.

Wayne will now be an official NFA dealer and as such Amondotech will take care of dealing with the company for warranty issues regarding the 3152.
This is also good because NFA has some other nice products in the works if this light does well.

Wayne will also be looking into the best possible shipping rates.

The lights are supposed to ship from Shangai some time in early March.


I want to emphasize Wayne has never seen this light in person and is willing to be a dealer based on my recomendation and posts.
The reason I mention this is so that he does not start getting emails and phone calls. The place for questions is still this interest thread.
I will let everybody know when he has them in this thread and I am sure he will post at that time in the Dealer section and also his email newsletter.

My personal opinion regarding this light is that, for general carrying and use, it is a nicer light then the Harbor Freight HID's. It is 4 pounds lighter, much more compact. Has a wider hotspot and more even Corona.
The Harbor Freight's still rule in the throw department. 
So if someone needs maximum throw, get the Harbor Freight HID.
If someone is looking for an inexpensive HID that is easier to carry has good throw and lights areas more evenly, get the 3152 from Amondotech.

If Somebody wants CPF/NFA styled Economy adjustable beam setup get both, one for long throw and one for more even light. Two lights for two power levels.

Take Care,
mtbkndad :wave:


----------



## Radiant (Jan 22, 2006)

*Re: 3152 Anouncement / Interest Thread*



mtbkndad said:


> $120 for the first two weeks that it is available.


----------



## Greens_Rules (Jan 22, 2006)

Yep $120 with DC cord. 

Even after the first 2 weeks the $129 is not bad at all. Wont be to mad if i miss the first price.

Now i need to save up for a BB also..

Thanks for all the work here.. :bow::twothumbs:bow:

Rob


----------



## CroMAGnet (Jan 23, 2006)

Nice work big daddy  Amondotech in local for me so that's double great. This is a definate must buy.


----------



## ddaadd (Jan 23, 2006)

:wow::goodjob:

Mtbkndad, I am impressed! 

As an unestablished independent reviewer, getting the manufacturer, not to only listen to your suggestions, but implement them, (with help from Wayne) along with being the matchmaker for NFA and Amondotech, I find this quite remarkable. And, having done this as a service to the CPF community, for no apparent financial gain. I will directly benefit from your efforts. My hat is off to you, you Made It Happen !! :wave:


----------



## Mike Painter (Jan 23, 2006)

*Re: 3152 Anouncement / Interest Thread*



mtbkndad said:


> 2. Regarding DC, I have been told a car charging plug could be done. I will pursue that idea more. No guarantees, give me some time to see what will be involved and how that will effect the light's price.



The ability to run from an external 12 source is a *big* interest to me.
I've had one or two occasions to use my Thor for over an hour and the second port is a big advantage.

You might mention the two port solution that Thor uses, one for charging and one for running from an external source.


----------



## mtbkndad (Jan 23, 2006)

*Re: 3152 Anouncement / Interest Thread*

Mike Painter,

I did mention this to the manufacturer.
If running from DC for extended periods of time is a necessity then a Harbor Freight HID would be better. If you are going to be near a car, it's larger size and weight should not be a problem either.
The issue has to do with the internal molding of the body itself. The manufacturer would essentially have to start the body from scratch and that will not happen.

I did get confirmation that a 4200K prototype will be sent real soon so I will be able to do comparison beam shots of the 6000K prototype and the 4200K prototype.

To everybody else, Thanks.
This was and is a volunteer effort on my part. 

Take Care,
mtbkndad :wave:


----------



## CLHC (Jan 23, 2006)

*Re: 3152 Anouncement / Interest Thread*



mtbkndad said:


> To everybody else, Thanks. . .This was and is a volunteer effort on my part.



:goodjob: and :thanks:


----------



## jfong (Jan 25, 2006)

Sounds great to me. Got an original Costco HID already, and would love another HID. Gonna start looking for a nice matching duffle bag for the little bro.

Thanks mtbkndad!



CroMAGnet said:


> Nice work big daddy  Amondotech in local for me so that's double great. This is a definate must buy.



Wow, I recognize the 408 area code. Sunnyvale ain't so far away from me either. I'll be able to do in-store/warehouse pickup and save a few bucks?

Edit: Shucks, guess not. Plus sales tax too... Still worth it for another HID, though.



> Local Pick-Up:
> AmondoTech sells exclusively online for the convenience of all of our customers. Because of this, we do not offer any local pick-up services. Northern California residents can expect to receive their orders very soon.


----------



## slogan (Jan 27, 2006)

Excellent - I'm in.


----------



## gl22man (Jan 28, 2006)

$120, ha i will buy at least 1 for sure.......
Thanks for making this possible..
Mike..


----------



## Starlight (Jan 29, 2006)

Do we have any idea when Amondotech will have these for sale, and will someone post in this thread when they are available?


----------



## Christoph (Jan 29, 2006)

Salivating   
Thanks for all the foot work

C


----------



## AlexGT (Jan 29, 2006)

Wow! waiting for the official announcement of "In stock" from Amondotech, now what can I sell to cover up for this... hmmm....


----------



## mtbkndad (Jan 29, 2006)

If they ship on schedule in early March then Amondotech should have them some time in May.
I will post about their arrival here and I am sure Wayne will post in the Dealer forum and probably in email too.

Take Care,
mtbkndad :wave:


----------



## BVH (Jan 29, 2006)

Good things come to those who wait!


----------



## Morelite (Jan 29, 2006)

I'm in and waiting
Can the 3152 be left on the charger for extended periods without any ill effects?


----------



## bucken (Jan 29, 2006)

mtbkndad,
Great job! I could really use a light like this.


----------



## RDavid (Jan 30, 2006)

Morelite said:


> I'm in and waiting
> Can the 3152 be left on the charger for extended periods without any ill effects?


 Same here, I am in.


----------



## mtbkndad (Jan 30, 2006)

I would not charge for long times. The manufacturer never stated anything about the charging circuit being able to do trickle charging. I charge the prototype till the light turns green and then unplug it. I will ask and get a definitive answer when they are back from Chinese New Year holiday after the 6th of February.

Take Care,
mtbkndad :wave:


----------



## CLHC (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## mtbkndad (Feb 4, 2006)

I got the 3152 prototype with the 4200K bulb tonight. 
It is very nice. The person that did the switch of the bulb did not put it in right so I had to fix that. Tomorrow night Mr Ted Bear and I will shoot both 3152's and numerous other lights. I will do other photos after that too.

Take Care,
mtbkndad :wave:


----------



## CLHC (Feb 4, 2006)

Great! Still keeping an interest for this one here. . .


----------



## JimH (Feb 4, 2006)

mtbkndad said:


> I got the 3152 prototype with the 4200K bulb tonight.
> It is very nice. The person that did the switch of the bulb did not put it in right so I had to fix that. Tomorrow night Mr Ted Bear and I will shoot both 3152's and numerous other lights. I will do other photos after that too.
> 
> Take Care,
> mtbkndad :wave:


When you report on the performance of the 3152, be sure to comment on the focus. I had the opportunity to view a prototype 3152 at Amondotech. It seemed noticably out of focus becuse of the relatively large doughnut hole in the beam. Mind you this was only a prototype, but we should keep an eye on this aspect.


----------



## mtbkndad (Feb 5, 2006)

JimH,

That is what I just mentioned.
It was out of focus because the person that switched bulbs did not put the 4200K bulb in right. It was beyond out of focus it was leaning about 15 degrees and clearly mis-installed (Actually literally only half installed).
The reason for this is because putting an original bulb in is easy 
1. Install bulb
2. Install retaining clip.

However changing the bulb does take a little finesse.
This is because the clip does not come out easily once installed and the bulb is rather tricky to get back in with the clip in place.

The person that did the switch found this out the hard way.
The bulb was literally only halfway installed. I am sure the reason for this was that the manufacturer knew the prototype was going to end up in my hands and was rushing to go away for holiday and figured I would fix it. They were right.
The manufacturer knew they were shipping the light to Wayne for product photos and he would ship it to me for beamshots and testing. 

When I took the pics of the original prototype(6000K) I actually broke the clip when reinstalling the bulb. It is now held in with a paper clip and some silicone fusion tape as a spacer. I now know how to finesse these bulbs in and out. 

I do not recall ever hearing of a Costco HID, or Harbor Freight HID being purchased and having a half installed bulb. I do not think this will be a problem for the reasons I mentioned above. The people that will need to be careful are the people that will be replacing or changing bulbs. If it is not sitting flush with the bottom of the reflector, it is not re-installed right.

Take Care,
mtbkndad :wave:


----------



## mtbkndad (Feb 5, 2006)

Hi Everybody,

The 4200K bulb really is a lot nicer then the 6000K bulb.

Here are some pics for reference

They will go 
Polarion, 4200K, 6000K
































Take Care,
mtbkndad :wave:


----------



## CLHC (Feb 5, 2006)

He He Hey Now! Way to go MTBKNDAD!

Thanks for the endeavors you're putting into this!


----------



## BVH (Feb 5, 2006)

Having been able to handle and see this light in-person, a couple of them are marked with my name. It really is a fantastic light. You know how much I absolutely love my Costco HID tanks. This is pretty much the same performance in a smaller & lighter package. I thought I would want the 6000K lamp, but not after seeing the 4200K. What a great bargain! Thanks, Mtbkdad for setting this up!

Your camera takes some great pics!


----------



## PGP (Feb 6, 2006)

These are small bang for the buck lights! I was going to buy a HF HID until I jumped on the XeRay 50w GB. After seeing this light perform last night I think I will have to get one.  I like the 4200K bulb better and I think it has a nicer beam than the Costco HID.

Patrick


----------



## CLHC (Feb 6, 2006)

I'm beginning to lean towards this HID.3152 due to the size factor in addition to the 4200K HID bulb. Hmmm. . .Cannot Wait!


----------



## Steve77 (Feb 6, 2006)

Alright, I'm definently interested in getting a 3152 now. The 4200k bulb looks just to nice. Great work on the pics mtbkndad and for everything else you are doing to make this happen.:wow: :thanks: 


Small size (smaller than the honkin HF HID) and affordable. What's not to love?


----------



## Mike Painter (Feb 6, 2006)

Oops.
Canceled.
Before I wrote it.
Because, contrary to what your teacher told you, there *are* dumb questions...


----------



## tysonb (Feb 7, 2006)

I am interested! If a list is going to be arrange, put me on it!

Tyson


----------



## tysonb (Feb 7, 2006)

Damn! double post!

Tyson


----------



## mtbkndad (Feb 7, 2006)

I got an email from the manufacturer today. Here is the official reply regarding charging for extended periods of time.

" Yes, you can leave it for extended period of time. Whenever the 
battery is full, the relay designed inside of the charging board will cut 
off the incoming electricity."

Take Care,
mtbkndad :wave:


----------



## Monolith (Feb 7, 2006)

Interested as well. Need to upgrade my 3million Vector...


----------



## helios (Feb 7, 2006)

Wow, this light will be a great 'street sweeper'. 

Put me on the list for one with 4200K bulb.


----------



## Mr Ted Bear (Feb 7, 2006)




----------



## CroMAGnet (Feb 7, 2006)

Which one is the 3152??


----------



## Monolith (Feb 7, 2006)

CroMAGnet said:


> Which one is the 3152??


I think he's showing the 4100k NFA bulb, not the actual 3152 NFA light.


----------



## CroMAGnet (Feb 7, 2006)

oh! I thought they had a proto


----------



## BVH (Feb 7, 2006)

It was the actual proto NFA light using a 4200K lamp. He actually had two of them, one with each color. Got to get a couple of these for myself as soon as they come out.


----------



## Monolith (Feb 7, 2006)

BVH said:


> It was the actual proto NFA light using a 4200K lamp. He actually had two of them, one with each color. Got to get a couple of these for myself as soon as they come out.


What does "NFA 4100" refer to then? Is there another big brother model to the 3152?


----------



## mtbkndad (Feb 7, 2006)

BVH is correct the NFA 4100 in the pic is the 3152 with the 4200K bulb.
Thank you Mr. Ted Bear for posting the pic. I was going to make a post earlier but thought people would think I was biased, now that everybody has seen both Mr Ted Bear's and my pics I will say that speaking stricktly in terms of overall light output(decent size hotspot and even useable corona), dollar for dollar the 3152 is the best bang for buck spotlight of the bunch. There are reasons to buy the higher end lights (lighter weight, more compact size, more features, more sophisticated battery technology,tougher bodies, etc.). However, all of those things come at a price. For just having a decent size no frills spotlight that has nice light output at a very good price I do not think that currently the combination this light gives with a 4200K bulb can be beat.

Take Care,
mtbkndad :wave:


----------



## mtbkndad (Feb 7, 2006)

Monolith said:


> What does "NFA 4100" refer to then? Is there another big brother model to the 3152?



The big brother is the Costco HID now known as the Harbor Freight HID.

"NFA 4100" that Mr Ted bear was referring to is the manufacturer and the approx color temp of the bulb. I had two there one 6000K and one 4200K.
Mr Ted Bear was just writing what he remembered it being.

Take Care,
mtbkndad :wave:


----------



## cue003 (Feb 7, 2006)

I would be interested in one. 

Curtis


----------



## SMM (Feb 7, 2006)

Great light.Count me in for one light.


----------



## Super Dave (Feb 8, 2006)

Howdy,

How does the 3152 compare to the X990 in terms of throw?

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## JimH (Feb 8, 2006)

I have no direct knowlege of the comparitive throw, but if I had to guess, I'd put my money on the x990.


----------



## mtbkndad (Feb 8, 2006)

Super Dave said:


> Howdy,
> 
> How does the 3152 compare to the X990 in terms of throw?
> 
> ...









X990




3152 with 4200K





X990 Crop




3152 with 4200K Crop


The 3152 has a six inch reflector. You can see the difference in a larger corona (in the un cropped photo) and brighter tree and rock behind the tree.
Mr Ted Bear's day reference shot put that rock formation behind the tree at between 500 and 600 yards away.

Take Care,
mtbkndad :wave:


----------



## Super Dave (Feb 8, 2006)

Great, thank you. Very impressive. 
Nice work,
DF


----------



## cue003 (Feb 10, 2006)

Is there a GB for this light?

Thanks.


----------



## mtbkndad (Feb 10, 2006)

cue003 said:


> Is there a GB for this light?
> 
> Thanks.



Rather then a one time group buy, I was able to get Wayne at Amondotech to carry it. He will be a full fledged dealer and will also take care of warranty issues.

$120 for the first two weeks it is available.
$129 afterward.

I am still answering all of the questions because I am the one who has been working on this light with the manufacturer.
I will announce in this thread when it is available and Wayne will probably announce in the dealer section and in an email.

Take Care,
mtbkndad


----------



## CLHC (Feb 10, 2006)

Alright! Now we're moving right along. . .


----------



## mtbkndad (Feb 11, 2006)

CHC said:


> Alright! Now we're spawning. . .



What is spawning?

Take Care,
mtbkndad :wave:


----------



## CLHC (Feb 11, 2006)

I'm just using that word "loosely." Kind of like moving along, producing something and the like. . .Maybe that's a poor choice of word. Lo siento!


----------



## mtbkndad (Feb 11, 2006)

CHC,
I thought it was some sort of new internet term I did not know of. 
Take Care,
mtbkndad:wave:


----------



## CLHC (Feb 11, 2006)

Hello Mtbkndad!

Just curious, is there a projected release date for the HID.3152? Maybe I missed something. Sorry for asking if this has already been alluded to in the previous posts. My computer is acting very ssssllllloooowwww this evening. . .

Thanks!


----------



## mtbkndad (Feb 11, 2006)

CHC,
Hopefully they will ship in early March. The manufacturer being gone on holiday when we needed a few answers held up the box design, it will be close. I will keep you posted. If they ship in early March, they should be available in early to mid April if all goes well. Originally I said early May to be safe. We will see, and I will post any updates as soon as I have them.

Take Care,
mtbkndad :wave:


----------



## CLHC (Feb 11, 2006)

Thank you very much Sir Dan!

Looking forward to it then. I don't think—if even in May, is too far off. Just right around the corner. . .

Mahalo Nui Loa!


----------



## db (Feb 12, 2006)

Would it be possible to put an update at the end of the Original Post?
Something like:



> "Rather then a one time group buy, I was able to get Wayne at Amondotech to carry it. He will be a full fledged dealer and will also take care of warranty issues."
> Expected availability date of x/x/06


And update it as the date changes, etc.???

Amondotech will have access to parts, correct?

The ringy output is the major complaint I have with my HF HID.

I think that I read that someone had painted the reflector of their Costco/HF light white to turn it into an area/worklight.

It might be interesting to try sputtering the reflector of the larger lights, but without a way to get a replacement how many would attempt it?

If this is the same manufacturer of the Costco/HF HID, is there any possibility of Amondotech getting parts for the larger lights?
Does anyone know what parts, if any, that HF has available?

Would there be interest in LOP/MOP/Stippled type reflectors?

Appreciate all the work that went into making these available.
I'm looking forward to getting one!


----------



## mtbkndad (Feb 12, 2006)

db,

Parts for the larger lights need to be gotten from the commpanies that sold them.
I have already been talking to Wayne and the manufacturer about the parts issue and will keep you posted.

The 3152 has a very nice even corona in comparison with it's big Brother.
I will update the original post later. That is a good idea, thanks for the suggestion.

Take Care,
mtbkndad :wave:


----------



## HighLight (Feb 12, 2006)

I was on EBay looking for an automotive ballast and bulb to mod my Thor. But I'm way better off buying this light. This way I get an excellent light with a brand new bulb and ballast. I got my cake and I can eat it too!


----------



## db (Feb 12, 2006)

Seeing the corona of the 3152 is what got me to wondering about the possibilities of cleaning up the output of the HF light.


----------



## Billson (Feb 13, 2006)

I'm new to HID so please forgive me if this seems like a stupid question.

Is the $120 cost the price for a complete fully working light? It seems most of the HID's I've been seeing for sale here cost hundreds of dollars more if not close to $1000.

If this is a complete light, is it cheap or are the others just ridiculously expensive?


----------



## mtbkndad (Feb 13, 2006)

Billson said:


> I'm new to HID so please forgive me if this seems like a stupid question.
> 
> Is the $120 cost the price for a complete fully working light? It seems most of the HID's I've been seeing for sale here cost hundreds of dollars more if not close to $1000.
> 
> If this is a complete light, is it cheap or are the others just ridiculously expensive?




Ultimately you get what you pay for. Strictly in terms of quality light output per dollar spent, this is probably the best bang for the buck right now. However, with more expensive lights you will get smaller size, lighter weight, interchangeable batteries in some models, adjustable beams in some models, adjustable heads in some models, more robust construction in some models, etc..

The 3152 will come with a one year warranty.
I know people that use their Costco HID's nightly and they have been holding up quite well.

I hope this answers your question.

Take Care,
mtbkndad :wave:


----------



## Billson (Feb 13, 2006)

At $120, this looks like a bargain.

Thanks.


----------



## Xzn (Mar 5, 2006)

Yea, i'll definitely get one. Compact enough to carry around, HID power. The throw of the HF HID is nice, but hey, that thing is good for standing in front of my driveway and saying "yea, i have the biggest shlong here! hear me roar!". But with this i can probably take it places easier.


----------



## Orbit (Mar 5, 2006)

HOW do i get this light in AUSTRALIA??


----------



## Billson (Mar 6, 2006)

If these lights are being made in Asia, is there an alternative so we can save some on shipping as well instead of having the light travel all the way around the world? China is a mere 2 hours away by plane from my country compared to almost 3 three days to have the light go back and forth between the US and Asia.


----------



## Xzn (Mar 6, 2006)

I would guess you can't because the lights will get shipped from the manufacturer to the distributor, amondotech. Manufacturers almost never ship to consumers, only business partners.


----------



## Orbit (Mar 6, 2006)

are there any distributers in australia?


----------



## Xzn (Mar 6, 2006)

From what i've read in the thread, it would seem as if Amondotech would be the only distributor.


----------



## mtbkndad (Mar 6, 2006)

Only Amondotech will have the 
"Amondotech Illuminator 35 watt HID Searchlight"

I will have more info later.
I had to work at my shop from yesterday morning till 3:45 AM today to meet a deadline. I just got back from the delivery and will now get some rest.

Take Care,
mtbkndad :wave:


----------



## DaveNagy (Mar 6, 2006)

Excellent. I think I'm going to be forced to buy this sucker.  Heck, I've gotten so used to owning and reading about $200-$500 flashlights, that $120 sounds downright cheap!

Question: Would it be possible to replace the lead-acid battery with something lighter and more "high tech"? As a user mod, I mean.


----------



## JimH (Mar 6, 2006)

DaveNagy said:


> Question: Would it be possible to replace the lead-acid battery with something lighter and more "high tech"? As a user mod, I mean.


By replacing the SLA with two of these, you could shave 4 lbs off the weight, and increase the runtime quite a bit. You would have to run them in parallel because they are only rated at 2.5 amps. Another plus is that they have have battery charge indicatories so you know how much power you have left.


----------



## LEDagent (Mar 6, 2006)

The light hasn't even been released yet and already you're talking about modifying. 

While we're on the subject of batteries....I HATE SLA batteries. From my experience with SLA's in the last 3 spotlights i've owned, including the THOR, they are just too heavy and tempermental for flashlight use. In my case, a spotlight will rest in the trunk of my car, used only for emergencies are times when I need to actually search....one cannot help but run these down to the bone, especially when they only give you 30 minutes of light...even from the THOR's 7Ah battery.

Anyway...I'm willing to spend the extra money on a lighter, longer running, and more durable battery replacement. That Li-Ion pack looks tempting, and so do custom D-Cell NiMH packs. That Li-Ion pack is a very nice solution for easy charging too.

I don't know much about watt-hours and running batteries in parallel....but let me take a guess on runtime. The website claims that each pack has a capacity of 59.3 watt-hours. If in parallel...will that double to 118.6 Watt-hours? If the light consumes 35 watts...wouldn't that give you about 3.4 hours of runtime? $200 dollars sounds steap...but tempting with these runtimes, matching charger, and level indicators. I'd love to make a NiMH pack but finding a good charger is sometimes just as hard as building the right pack.

As for the *3152*, I believe my wait for the cheapest yet bright (matching X990) HID system is finally over. At first I was hesitant on spending 400 dollars for an X990, or even 200 dollars for an HID Thor because of it's inferior 35W ballast and HEAVY frame. I'm glad I waited.


----------



## Canuke (Mar 7, 2006)

I'd be in on one of these too. Don't have a spotlight yet, didn't want to spend megabucks, and the HF HID, while interesting, is a bit biiig for me, as is the Thor...


----------



## mtbkndad (Mar 7, 2006)

I forgot to call Wayne today. I need to ask a couple questions before I have much more concrete info to post.

For now here is a quick review with the addition of the Name and shipping-

Amondotech Illuminator 35 Watt HID Searchlight
"For those who want more then a narrow Spot of light"
$120 for the first two weeks it is available.
$129 after that.
$10 shipping in the continental US

The Lights will have 4200K / 3200 lumen + or - 200 lumens bulbs.
AC/DC charge capability.


I will be able to share more information tomorrow after I can call Wayne.


Take Care,
mtbkndad :wave:


----------



## CroMAGnet (Mar 7, 2006)

Can we pick them up if we're local? I'm itchin' for the $120 deal


----------



## mtbkndad (Mar 7, 2006)

Amondotech is not set up to do pick up with walk in customers.
The real issue is there is no dedicated staff member or area setup for this purpose.
People coming in would take staff away from their already busy jobs.
At the July open house and get together, the possibility of CPF members that will be going to a future similar event placing orders by phone the week prior and have the orders sitting waiting for pickup at the event was brought up. It was not Wayn's idea, but he did say that could be a possibility.
You gave me an idea, let me make some calls and see if my idea could work.
I won't mention it till I can find out how feasible it will be.

Take Care,
mtbkndad :wave:


----------



## DaveNagy (Mar 7, 2006)

JimH said:


> By replacing the SLA with two of these, you could shave 4 lbs off the weight, and increase the runtime quite a bit. You would have to run them in parallel because they are only rated at 2.5 amps. Another plus is that they have have battery charge indicatories so you know how much power you have left.


Thanks for the link, Jim. That's a neat product. It's a bit fancier that what I had in mind originally, but if one could figure out how to install them in the "3152" without destroying their stock connectors, it would be real handy to have a couple of those things around the house. You could use them to power all sorts of "wall wart" equipped devices...

I'll be getting a Triton charger (someday) with my USL, so I don't technically *need* a pack with fancy built in charger-controllers. Does anyone sell "bare" 12V packs that could be used in place of the SLA?

Sorry about veering off topic, but hey, we're just killing time waiting for the light anyway.


----------



## HighLight (Mar 7, 2006)

mtbkndad: Is this light capable of producing the so called "light sabre effect" when you shine it into the night sky? :naughty:


----------



## JimH (Mar 7, 2006)

DaveNagy said:


> It's a bit fancier that what I had in mind originally, but if one could figure out how to install them in the "3152" without destroying their stock connectors, it would be real handy to have a couple of those things around the house.



I'm running 2 10W HID lamps off of 2 of those packs. A Y connector, purchased from Radio Shack, allows the batteries to be used in parallel. The pictures show the light before I added the second battery pack, but you get the idea. The 3152 would work pretty much the same way. The battery packs are the same length as a 7Ah SLA so mounting them shouldn't be any problem.


----------



## cue003 (Mar 7, 2006)

Jim, that is pretty sweet. How is the output and runtime of that setup. You used a drawer/cabinet pull for the handle ... genius. Is the case still watertight with your setup? Or at least spalsh proof.

Curtis


----------



## HighLight (Mar 7, 2006)

Jim..O..M..G..! That..that light! Did you show that to anyone? My first impression is..shock and awe! :wow:


----------



## JimH (Mar 7, 2006)

It's not water proof, but could easily be made so. It's definitly splash proof. It started out as just a proof of concept on the way to becoming a different light, but I liked it so much, and found it so handy, I just kept it the way it is.

The heads are independently adjustable, up and down, or side by side if you lay the lamp on its side. The handle and the base provide for very steady tail standing. 

The lights are one flood and one spot, each 10W HID. You can run either one by itself or both together. With one light on, it gets between 8 and 9 hrs. with both on it gets between 4 and 4.5 hrs.


----------



## mtbkndad (Mar 8, 2006)

HighLight,

Yes the Amondotech HID will produce the light sabre effect when pointed to the night sky. The 4200K bulb is not as noticeable as the 6000K bulb for this effect, but the 4200K bulb is much better for illuminating objects and areas. We wanted this light to be the best illuminating device it could be so we went with the 4200K bulb. 


CroMAGnet,
I called Wayne today and presented two ideas and he said either one would be okay.
It will be up to you Northern CA CPF members to decide which you want to do.

1. As soon a the light is available you could schedule a couple of hours on one afternoon or evening as sort of an informal CPF get together and buy what you want from Amondotech evening at Amondotech.
2. The week before one of your normal get togethers the members that want an Illuminator can phone order one and let the person taking the order know it will be picked up by one designated member. 
Then all you need to do as a group is designate one member to pick up the lights on the day of the get together and let Wayne know who it will be.
I would suggest the day before, then that person could carefully open each box, "test" each light and keep the best for himself.   

Take Care,
mtbkndad :wave:


----------



## Xzn (Mar 8, 2006)

Got an update on the countdown until it ships?


----------



## JimH (Mar 8, 2006)

I vote for option 1. The scheduling of regular CPF get togethers is rather hard to count on.


----------



## CroMAGnet (Mar 8, 2006)

Nice work MtnB!

Thanks. I vote for #1 too and I can get a few extra goodie during little CPF meet 

:twothumbs


----------



## CLHC (Mar 8, 2006)

Suggestion Number One here too!


----------



## mtbkndad (Mar 9, 2006)

I will have an update on the countdown soon.
I like option #1 too. I wouldn't mind driving up if time and fincances allowed.
After all, it is always nice to save on shipping. 

Take Care,
mtbkndad :wave:


----------



## JimH (Mar 9, 2006)

Looking to the future, maybe Wayne would consider having a "will call" for 1 or 2 hrs once or twice a month.


----------



## jonman007 (Mar 11, 2006)

Hi, I'm really new to hid lights and am thinking that this will be my first. I've just got a few q's. Is the bulb life on this way higher than incandescants i.e 1000's of hrs? And this might seem like a stupid q's but would I be seriously impressed with the light output and throw compared to the 15mcp halogen spotlights available from hardware stores? And what are the rules about turning hid's on and off, I heard you have to let it warm up first before switching it off or something? Sorry 1 last question, how much would it cost to ship to Australia?

thanks,
John


----------



## mtbkndad (Mar 12, 2006)

Hi jonman007,

To anwer your questions.

1. Yes, in theory, but many factors can effect bulb life expectancy and performance.
2. See Post number one in this thread, a 15 MCP Thor was one of the comparison lights.
Remember the 15 MCP batteries were very fresh and the halogen light will get dimmer as the battery runs down and the HID light will keep it's brightness for the full run time.
Also remember the the Amondotech HID bulb has been improved since the first post.
If you scan each page in this thread you will find photos with the 4200K bulb.

3. Do not turn HID's like the Amondotech Searchlight on and off repeatedly.
This will damage the ballast or bulb or both.
If you frequently need to turn the light on and off repeatedly you would be better served with a 15 MCP halogen setup.
Another area Halogen lights are better is if you need bright light instantly.
Most HID's have a warm up cycle that they go through before they get to full brightness.

4.Shipping to Australia will be something I will need to check into and ask Wayne about.

Take Care,
mtbkndad :wave:


----------



## jonman007 (Mar 12, 2006)

thanks for the answers mtbkndad, it does look like i'll be buying one when they come out, as long as the postage cost isn't too steep. 

However I'm still confused about how often you can turn off and on hid lights? I don't plan on strobing the light or anything like that but i'm just really unsure about the actual operation, do you need to leave it on for the full runtime once on? can it be switched off after 5 minutes etc, what's the minimum time to wait before switching it off, then how long till it can be switched back on? any info would be appreciated. Sorry for all the questions but i'm really new to all this hid stuff!

thanks
John


----------



## Xzn (Mar 12, 2006)

I work with some theatrical lights called "Technobeams". Brand new they cost about $3,000. It uses a Philips MSD 250/2 lamp. Before a show starts, I'll strike the lamps remotely through our light board in a cue and it'll remain on until the show is over. 

Why do i leave them on? If i extinguish them, i'll have to wait 10 minutes before i can restrike them.

I'd say if you're going to do something, leave it on until you're pretty sure you're done, instead of turning it off for a minute in between needs to conserve battery.


----------



## jfong (Mar 15, 2006)

Another vote for Option #1 even though the shipping cost is probably reasonable compared the amount of gas and time needed to drive to/from the East Bay.


----------



## idleprocess (Mar 18, 2006)

Interesting! I find that I don't use my Costco HID simply because it is so large and cumbersome. I've been waiting for the more compact successor to become available and I nearly missed it.

Hm... I'm a _few_ time zones away from CA, so I guess I get to pay shipping.


----------



## mtbkndad (Mar 20, 2006)

Hi Everybody,

The Amondotech Illuminator 35 watt HID Searchlights are supposed to ship before the end of this month and should be at Amondotech before the end of April.

Take Care,
mtbkndad :wave:


----------



## Xzn (Mar 20, 2006)

One month to ship? Wow. Isn't freight usually faster than that? Like.. 2 weeks?


----------



## ddaadd (Mar 20, 2006)

mtbkndad said:


> Hi Everybody,
> 
> The Amondotech Illuminator 35 watt HID Searchlights are supposed to ship before the end of this month and should be at Amondotech before the end of April.
> 
> ...





Thanks for the good news mtnbkndad!  Man there is going to be a frenzy at Amondotech when these show up! Would a presale make any sense here?? Hmmmm.......:naughty:


----------



## XeRay (Mar 21, 2006)

Xzn said:


> One month to ship? Wow. Isn't freight usually faster than that? Like.. 2 weeks?


 
Hope you guys know that Air is cheaper than ocean unless you ship a VERY large quantity.


----------



## 91101 (Mar 21, 2006)

ddaadd said:


> Thanks for the good news mtnbkndad!  Man there is going to be a frenzy at Amondotech when these show up! Would a presale make any sense here?? Hmmmm.......:naughty:



YA... What he said...  :rock:


----------



## 91101 (Mar 21, 2006)

JimH said:


> By replacing the SLA with two of these, you could shave 4 lbs off the weight, and increase the runtime quite a bit. You would have to run them in parallel because they are only rated at 2.5 amps. Another plus is that they have have battery charge indicatories so you know how much power you have left.



It looks like a cool idea, but haven't you just turned a $130~ light into a $350~ light? Aren't there better quality lights out there for $350?


----------



## Xzn (Mar 21, 2006)

91101 said:


> It looks like a cool idea, but haven't you just turned a $130~ light into a $350~ light? Aren't there better quality lights out there for $350?


Exactly. To that expensive battery idea, i say: grow some muscles


----------



## larryk (Mar 21, 2006)

Xzn said:


> Exactly. To that expensive battery idea, i say: grow some muscles



Also if it has an over discharge circuit it would more than likely trip under the 8 amp startup load typical of a 35 watt HID ballast.


----------



## modamag (Mar 21, 2006)

*Xzn: *Ocean freight typically takes 3 weeks to cross the pond and depending on your broker it will take another 1-2 weeks to clear US customs.

*XeRay: *You're absolutely right, for couple pallets Air will be much cheaper than Ocean due to the custom & brokerage fee (couple hundreds). But I think they bought more than just one or two pallets, judging from the interest


----------



## mtbkndad (Mar 22, 2006)

modamag,

Thanks for fielding a couple of quesions for me. :thumbsup:
My work has kept me from CPF for the last few days and will be busy till some time in April.

On a related note, if it was not for Wayne's willingness to put in a decent sized order  I do not believe we would have the improvements that the manufacturer agreed to.

Switch from 6000K to 4200K bulb
DC charging socket.

When I was talking with the manufacturer about the product they made the modification I recomended to fix a design problem and were courteous about other suggestions when talking about a group buy.
When I got a bona fide distributor lined up the manufacturer became down right accomodating.

Thanks Wayne. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

ddaadd,

While a presale can work well in the right circumstance, Wayne wants to keep everything as simple as possible. He wants the lights at the warehouse before he starts taking orders. This is due at least in part to the fact that many things can potentially delay international shipments.


Take Care,
mtbkndad :wave:


----------



## jonman007 (Mar 25, 2006)

Ok i'll definately be buying one


----------



## JimH (Mar 30, 2006)




----------



## mtbkndad (Apr 1, 2006)

The lights will ship on April 8. That means they should be at Amondotech some time in mid May.

Take Care,
mtbkndad


----------



## Nell (Apr 1, 2006)

I'd better start saving my pennies.


----------



## Hallis (Apr 1, 2006)

I need to get myself another HID. This looks like the best option. I could actually put it in the back of my corvette. 

Shane


----------



## Chronos (Apr 1, 2006)

OK, I may be in for one of these. Great to have at the beach place!


----------



## CLHC (Apr 1, 2006)

mtbkndad said:


> The lights will ship on April 8. That means they should be at Amondotech some time in mid May.


Well Okay! Finally! :thanks:


----------



## mdocod (Apr 3, 2006)

Sounds like this light will be my first HID spotlight. It's the only thing that will be easily available, and within my budget to own something of this caliber... It meets all of my hopes based on the beamshots and descriptions.


----------



## FireStik (Apr 5, 2006)

Just finished reading this thread and I scrapped my plans to buy the HF HID unit. This one will just be so much nicer carrying through the woods.

I really suck at waiting, but it sounds like it'll be worth the wait.


----------



## sygyzy (Apr 10, 2006)

Why was the decision made to switch to 4200K bulbs? Why did the mfg. choose 6000K initially?


----------



## CLHC (Apr 10, 2006)

I believe it was for a whiter light. :thinking:


----------



## mtbkndad (Apr 10, 2006)

sygyzy, 

In terms of different white's, the 6000K bulb is a very bueish white and the 4200K bulb is a yellower white. 4200K bulbs do a much better job of illuminating natural outdoor environments. To me personally, this is due at least in part to the greater contrast they provide when natural colors are involved.

Regarding why the manufacturer had a 6000K bulb initially; many people in different Asian countries prefer the "bluer" white light. If you look back through this thread you will see the difference between the two. The 4200K bulb is a big improvement.

Hallis, 
This should fit nicely in your Corvette. The HarborFreight HID would need to go ON your Corvette. 

FireStik,
Even though this weighs 8lbs 11oz, I have found the protoypes to be quite comfortable to carry around. They are MUCH easier to carry then the Costco/Harbor Freight models at 12lbs 11oz.

jonman007,
If I remember correctly, before you edited your post you asked about the bulb.
Any 35 watt HID bulb that will fit into the flange and can connect to the connectors can be used in this light.
The bulb is a little tricky to replace but not terrible if you follow the directions.

To Everbody that buys an Amondotech Illuminator ...,

This light will come with an instruction sheet as opposed to an owners manual.
That is because while I have a program that could be used and know how to make a manual, I did not have the time. Particularly since the need for something was holding up the ship date of the project and I am doing this on a volunteer basis.
The instructions do work.

At one point the manufacturer was going to take one step in the bulb removal instructions out until I challenged them to take the light apart without said step.
They could not, so I was told the instructions were left the way I wrote them.
They actually prooved two things by default.
1. The step they wanted to take out was necessary.
2. The intructions I wrote do work for replacing the bulb.

Take Care, 
mtbkndad :wave:


----------



## FireStik (Apr 11, 2006)

Thanks for the update, mtbkndad.

Is it safe to assume it'll be posted here (*** opposed to a new thread) when they're ready for purchase?

I'm dying to get my mitts on one of these!


----------



## mtbkndad (Apr 11, 2006)

FireStik,

Wayne will call me as soon as they are in and then I will post here or I may start a new "Amondotech Illuminator 35 Watt HID Searchlights" have arrived thread.

Take Care,
mtbkndad :wave:


----------



## FireStik (Apr 11, 2006)

mtbkndad said:


> FireStik,
> 
> Wayne will call me as soon as they are in and then I will post here or I may start a new "Amondotech Illuminator 35 Watt HID Searchlights" have arrived thread.
> 
> ...


 
Sounds great. I don't always have time to check for new posts, but I make it a point to check this thread daily because my sad, sorry excuse for a life revolves around buying this cool light.

...yea I know, I should get a REAL life that's perhaps modeled after a sane person's existence. But face it, you're all just as bad as I am, or maybe even worse. After all, I was normal before I found this forum a couple of months ago, and most of you have been here for YEARS! I can only imagine how twisted (or is that twisty?) you are after that amount of time!


----------



## Stillphoto (Apr 11, 2006)

Great, another light im going to have to buy...I think I'm actually going to sell my costco Hid...I love it but yeah smaller would mean I'd carry it that much more.


----------



## Archangel (Apr 11, 2006)

(grin) How about you start a new thread, link to it from here and close this one?


mtbkndad said:


> Wayne will call me as soon as they are in and then I will post here or I may start a new "Amondotech Illuminator 35 Watt HID Searchlights" have arrived thread.


----------



## mtbkndad (Apr 11, 2006)

Archangel,

I like that idea, at least the new thread and link part. I do not know how to close threads which it why the Re-badged Costco HID thread is so long. If you know how to do that could you PM me the info.
Or is closing threads the domain of moderators and administrators?
If that is the case I will start a new one and let this one go by the wayside on it's own. 

Take Care,
mtbkndad :wave:


----------



## JimH (Apr 11, 2006)

mtbkndad said:


> Or is closing threads the domain of moderators and administrators?


Yes. Just post here, or PM a moderator, a request that the thread be closed. Closing the thread is the best way, instead of just leaving it dangling.


----------



## rufusdufus (Apr 12, 2006)

MTBBKNDAD,
I will get one of these if possible to get it to Australia.
Does it only charge off 12v and 120v?


----------



## w0mbatinoz (Apr 13, 2006)

Also here in the land of Oz. Will be getting one of these. Maybe we can have them shipped O/S minus the battery, as they are available here. Just a thought....


----------



## burnout (Apr 13, 2006)

Looks like a great GB, just let us know when it hits the beach. Thanks!


----------



## jtice (Apr 14, 2006)

Seems like this is still going on?

For $120 it looks really nice.
I wish it was a tad smaller, and alittle more water proof, 
but hey, for $120... 

I have a few questions.
- Can you give me some dimensions of the light?
- Did you ever find out what ballast is in it?
- Do we know a rough idea of what the shipping from Amondotech to us will be?
- What is the Runtime? (I know this had to be mentioned, but I didnt see it)
- Still on schedual for May?

~John


----------



## Stillphoto (Apr 14, 2006)

Costco HID officially sold! Bring on the 3152!!!


----------



## dca2 (Apr 15, 2006)

I didn't think I needed an HID until I read this thread. Now I have to get on the list so I can laugh at my Mag85! Those beamshots are awesome 

Dave A.


----------



## sygyzy (Apr 18, 2006)

What's the ETA?


----------



## w0mbatinoz (Apr 19, 2006)

Just up near of the top of this page, there is a rough ETA for arrivial in the US. I'm hoping it may be listed on the webiste soon after! Will still be more weeks after that before it would arrive here. 
Untill then........


----------



## mtbkndad (Apr 22, 2006)

jtice said:


> Seems like this is still going on?
> 
> For $120 it looks really nice.
> I wish it was a tad smaller, and alittle more water proof,
> ...



The Back is about 5.25" wide
The front is about 8" wide
It is 11.5" long.

It is an HID ballast . In other words, I did not get a specific answer.

I believe shipping in the continental US will be by Fedex and will be $10.
I am pretty sure I posted about the shipping before, so what ever was posted before is correct.
Wayne will not be back till tonight from his business trip so I will double check and post next week about the shipping if I am wrong.

The lights shipped early this month so everything is on schedule for Mid May. Things do occasionally come up with international shipments so we will see.


Added section: I did post about run time before, but I will give a little extra info here. In the two tests I did got 60 minutes. However the bulb is rated the same watts and the ballast is supposed to be the same as the Costco/Harbor Freight and the battery is the same. Some Costco/Harbor Freight owners have reported 80+ minutes.
We put 60 minutes on the box because that is what I got in the two tests I did. 

Take Care,
mtbkndad :wave:


----------



## rufusdufus (Apr 23, 2006)

Jonman007,
Have a look at the Sydney flashaholics thread,I hope we can get a couple of dozen of these over here somehow.


----------



## Walt175 (Apr 25, 2006)

I was just about to order a HF/Costco. Now I'm glad I saw this post. I think this light is more what I was looking for.


----------



## thezman (Apr 25, 2006)

I have absolutely no use for a light like this, but I keep getting sucked back into looking at this thread.  

This light has a nice form factor and is a decent size, has good performance and runtime, a 4200K bulb, a reasonable price.......I can see me being $130 poorer come the middle of May.

Mr. Piggybank.....meet Mr. Hammer


----------



## AlexGT (May 1, 2006)

Ok it's May now, where do we pre-order one? We need a signup list:

1.- AlexGT (Muaha ha ha ha ha ha!!!)


----------



## mtbkndad (May 1, 2006)

Wayne does not want to do a pre order.
He wants to keep everything as simple as possible.
When the lights arrive, he will call me and I will post that they are available.
It will be pretty soon now.  

Take Care,
mtbkndad :wave:


----------



## AlexGT (May 2, 2006)

I think this has not been asked before, Exactly how many lights are on the way to Amondotech? Since they are probably going to sell like pancakes, just want to know to be extra sharp and have the paypal loaded and ready when they arrive.

Really a signup thread is needed, so we don't have any hurt feelings among CPF'ers who are left out if a buying stampede occurs. IMO

Just my 0.02

AlexGT

Edit: can you take a closeup pic of the bulb reflector of the 3152? Thanks!

When they arrive and you announce it, where on CPF are you going to announce it? In this thread or on a thread on Dealer's corner? BST? Let us know.

Thanks for all the information you have given us about this light. 

AlexGT


----------



## Stillphoto (May 2, 2006)

Yeah, I most certainly dont wanna miss out on the 3152! I can just see it now...Get home from work, log into cpf, and poof, all gone...


----------



## idleprocess (May 2, 2006)

Re-reading the first post ... only 60 minutes before it starts to strobe on its 7AH battery? I just did a 35W HID mod powered by a 5AH battery that's averaging 60 minutes. Either this unit isn't as efficient or its battery has less real-world current capacity.

I'll probably be buying one regardless - and getting a NiMH pack made. Anyone tested this or the Costco for overvoltage? I'm thinking a 12-cell pack (14.4V nominal) is the way to go...


----------



## mdocod (May 2, 2006)

the runtime sounds odd to me too (but we can always mod later)... even assuming the balast was super inefficiant and the whole system pulled 50 watts to run the 35W bulb, the runtime should still be nearly 100 minuts on a 7AH battery.... My guess is the ballast doesn't run well on low voltage (even though the battery isn't dead)... was probably originally designed to be run at 13.7V, so at 12V or less as the battery looses power, maybe the ballast starts to shut down... just a thought.


----------



## mtbkndad (May 2, 2006)

AlexGT,

See my first post in this thread and you will see close ups of the bulb and the reflector.
A good number of lights has been purchased, but Wayne does not want to say how many at the moment.
This is not a one time group buy. The two week for $120 is a special is obviously for a limited time.
I have been told,if these lights do sell out real fast another order will be placed right away.
Also future orders will not take so long as the original, since a distributorsip had to be negotiated, this order had design changes to the light, the box needed to be designed, and instruction sheet needed to be written, etc..

idleprocess,

I think the battery, or should I say that battery, was likely the culprit.
Remember I have two prototypes not two production models.
I did run time tests in the first one.
I would not be supprised if a battery that was only okay was stuck in the prototype.
Since the light gets it brightness supplied by the ballast an okay battery would be sufficient to demonstrate the product.
In the past I have received other prototypes from other companies that were similar, particularly early prototypes. Components were used to demonstrate the concept would work. After real orders started to come in based on the prototypes and contingent upon high quality pre production samples everything changed.

Also I have two 10 MCP thors, one of them has never held a charge very well right out of the box.
That is why my guess would be that battery as a primary culprit.
I just did not want to report anything that was not accurate in terms of what I actually tested.
If we based run time on the Costo HID I have seen reports of 30 minutes when a battery is in need of replacing up to 110 minutes. Usually within the 70 to 110 minute range.
The bulb in the illuminator seems slightly smaller then the bulb in the Costco while being rated at the same Lumens. 
I have not bothered to compare the ballasts directly.

Remember, this is essentially a volunteer operation on my part  .
What I can do this weekend is charge and then run both prototypes again.

I told Wayne to go with the 60 minute run time statement on the box because we know that is what the prototype delivered. I also said that if the lights give more people will be happy. If you state more and the lights give 60 minutes people will be upset.

Take Care,
mtbkndad :wave:


----------



## idleprocess (May 2, 2006)

mtbkndad:
I'll simply discount the runtime results until production models can be tested.


----------



## mtbkndad (May 3, 2006)

idleprocess said:


> mtbkndad:
> I'll simply discount the runtime results until production models can be tested.




I will also test all four of my HID's again if I get a chance.
(2 Costco & 2 Amondotech)

Take Care,
mtkbndad :wave:


----------



## idleprocess (May 3, 2006)

I appreciate your time explaining why the runtime was ~60 minutes... in addition to all the other work you've done to make this deal happen.

Please don't do a runtime test solely on my behalf. I would be interested to know the actual number - especially in comparison to other similar lights - but that's not going to be a deciding factor in whether I purchase the light.


----------



## mtbkndad (May 3, 2006)

idleprocess,

Thank you for being so considerate. At this point, I would like to know myself how well my Costco HID's stack up to other Costco HID's in terms of run time and how all four compare. 

Take Care,
mtbkndad :wave:


----------



## mtbkndad (May 4, 2006)

Hi Everybody,

I did a runtime test today. I charged all 4 lights yesterday by 12 PM.
The results were as follows.

3:31 PM Start
4:25 PM Costco 1 dies
4:29 PM Original Illuminator dies
4:32 PM 4200 K Illuminator dies
4:34 PM Costco 2 dies 

Take Care, 
mtbkndad :wave:


----------



## AlexGT (May 4, 2006)

Looks like the battery performs just like the other ones. Thanks, Any more solid date on the arrival of the light?

AlexGT


----------



## idleprocess (May 4, 2006)

'Looks like I'll be upgrading the "7 amp-hour" SLA with a D-cell NiMH pack that may well approach its nominal 10 amp-hour rating.


----------



## AlexGT (May 6, 2006)

Hi idleprocess, 

What brand of nimh D are you planning to use? I seen some Powerizer brand on Ebay at 10 pieces for $50 plus shipping, are they any good?

Thanks!
AlexGT


----------



## idleprocess (May 6, 2006)

AlexGT said:


> Hi idleprocess,
> 
> What brand of nimh D are you planning to use? I seen some Powerizer brand on Ebay at 10 pieces for $50 plus shipping, are they any good?
> 
> ...



I'm in the process of trying to figure that out. I'm not one to solder to cells myself, so I'll have to get it made somewhere or by someone.


----------



## mdocod (May 7, 2006)

considering that a battery pack built for this light- wouldn't need to be able to sustain major current- a soldered pack may not be neccessary.. Some minor resistance would be added by not soldering- but building a pack whos cells can be removed would have the advantage of charging the cells in individual slots of a charger- so they can be charged under better "supervision." Cells charged on individually monitored basis will charge better, and survive more cycles than an entire pack of cells...

I was just having a thought about building a NIMH pack.... What is the max input voltage of the ballast? I know that a fully charged lead acid "12V" battery is actually about 13.2V... If the ballast could handle say- 16V, then it could handle a 12 cell NIMH pack fresh off the charger... Because a ballast acts as a regulator- then adding more cells- such that it starts off at it's highest possible voltage input- would effectivally increase the Watt/hour capacity, thus increasing runtime... A 10 or 11 cell would probably be pretty safe- any ideas?


----------



## mtbkndad (May 7, 2006)

mdocod,

You have some good points.
I will email the manufacturer and find out what the maximum input voltage of the ballast is.



Take Care,
mtbkndad :wave:


----------



## idleprocess (May 7, 2006)

I tried to power my HID mod with cells in holders, believe me - cheaper to buy cells at ~$1 each, but either my holders were just too cheap / contact resistance was too great because even with 2x12 packs in parallel, it would do nothing more than strobe.


----------



## mtbkndad (May 8, 2006)

mdocod,

Here is what the manufacturer said about the maximum input voltage.

"The maximum input voltage for 3152 ballast is 16V, you can use a NiMH 
battery pack instead of Lead acid battery, But there will be much more 
free space."

When asking the question I mentioned that the people asking know modifications will void the warranty, but CPF members enjoy modifying things.

Take Care,
mtbkndad :wave:


----------



## ddaadd (May 8, 2006)

The sinister voice in my head is telling me to log in to Amondotek as my home 

page, at least twice a day................:naughty:


----------



## mtbkndad (May 9, 2006)

ddaadd said:


> The sinister voice in my head is telling me to log in to Amondotek as my home
> 
> page, at least twice a day................:naughty:




Hi ddaadd,

I have worked out something that will help you out.
52 people have expressed interest in this light.
26 of those 52 and said they are definitely going to get one.
There are enough for all who have expressed interest and there will still be stock left for others.

However, this thread has had 10,278 views by the time of this post.
Since there may be a good number of people watching the thread who are- 

A. Interested but have not posted.
B. Waiting to see what new owners say about the light before committing to purchase one themselves.

I have come up with a win win solution for everybody.

Once they are ready to ship and two days before they are officially announced, I will PM or email the people who have said they will definitely buy and those who have expressed interest.
This way everybody who has followed this thread and supported this product from the beginning will be sure to get one ASAP as long as they can keep a secret for two days. 

Then two days later the Illuminator's will be officially announced and everybody will have two weeks to get one before the price goes up from $120 to $129.

This will give a little extra time for the light to get into people's hand and have them post about it before the $120 special is over. That will benefit any other CPF members that fit into groups A or B above.

Take Care,
mtbkndad :wave:


----------



## 91101 (May 9, 2006)

Holy $#!+ mtbkndad haven't you done enough work to make this thing happen???:goodjob:

BTW if my  sign in post #146 wasn't clear enough...I'm in!!:lolsign:

BTW2 Thank you for all you've done to make this happen :thumbsup:

Mike


----------



## idleprocess (May 9, 2006)

I'll remove any ambiguity at this point: *I'm in*.


----------



## Beamhead (May 9, 2006)

I am interested but don't mind paying the $129.


----------



## JimH (May 9, 2006)

mtbkndad said:


> Once they are ready to ship and two days before they are officially announced, I will PM or email the people who have said they will definitely buy and those who have expressed interest.


If I'm not already on the list, please put me on the PM list. Just let me know where to send the funds and what the title of the request should be. It's not as if I don't already have too many HID lights, but from a cost/performance perspective, I feel I;ve just got to add this one to my collection.


----------



## vanalog (May 9, 2006)

Please add me to the PM list.

This looks like the best value in an HID so far...


----------



## Delvance (May 9, 2006)

Mtbkndad,

i am IN! Definitely will get one! I'm in Australia - sydney though, if that matters ? Don't mind paying a good bit for shipping.


----------



## Stillphoto (May 9, 2006)

I'm in!, I may actually use this one for the reasons I originally bought the Costco HID...


----------



## 270winchester (May 9, 2006)

Can i be on the list?

I've been waiting for an HID light long enough, and the Costco/HF unit is a litle to big(I intend to take it on walks).

THanks!!!

Nick


----------



## Protaeus (May 9, 2006)

Im definately want one.....however, Im unsure on about the postage. Like Delvance, I live in Sydney, AUstralia. How heavy is it and how much would you charge for shipping?


----------



## Trouthead (May 9, 2006)

I want one. Please include me in the email notification. Thanks.


----------



## elnino (May 9, 2006)

I have been following this thread since the beginning. I want one. Please send me a PM and/or email. Thanks.


----------



## Galiphrey (May 9, 2006)

Ditto -- count me in, too.


----------



## Archangel (May 9, 2006)

Add me to ye olde liste please. The PM is just a heads-up that it'll be available through Amondotech in ~2 days, right?


----------



## 91101 (May 9, 2006)

Delvance said:


> Mtbkndad,
> 
> i am IN! Definitely will get one! I'm in Australia - sydney though, if that matters ? Don't mind paying a good bit for shipping.



If you don't mind me making a suggestion here, if I were in your shoes I would contact Amondotech and see if I could get the shipping figured out before the lights show up. My guess is he's going to be busy for a while shipping out these lights when he gets them.


----------



## Ras_Thavas (May 9, 2006)

Please put me on the PM list also.


----------



## mtbkndad (May 9, 2006)

Archangel said:


> Add me to ye olde liste please. The PM is just a heads-up that it'll be available through Amondotech in ~2 days, right?



When I PM people it will be available to them immediately and that will be 2 days before it is officially announced.
You have been added to the list.

Take Care,
mtbkndad :wave:


----------



## bucken (May 9, 2006)

I SHOULD already be on the PM list but, if not, please include me. Thanks.


----------



## Walt175 (May 9, 2006)

Just to clear up any questions, I'M IN!!!!!!!


----------



## jtice (May 9, 2006)

I am *IN* ! 

Thanks alot for your hard work on this
~John


----------



## FireStik (May 9, 2006)

I should already be there too, but if there was any doubt I have the funds ready for one.

Thanks for all your work on this, mtbkndad!

Firestik


----------



## starship (May 9, 2006)

I'm IN - please add me to your PM list.

Thanks for the extraordinary coordination effort!


----------



## moonkat (May 9, 2006)

mtbkndad,
Please count me in for two.
Tnx,
moonkat


----------



## gnubee (May 9, 2006)

please count me in also!


----------



## jerryd (May 9, 2006)

This lurker is also interested!

First HID light!

Thanks
Jerry


----------



## thezman (May 9, 2006)

I'm still on the fence. :thinking:

Probably gonna wait till you guys get your hands on them and give them a thorough review.


----------



## Xzn (May 9, 2006)

Add me in!


----------



## BVH (May 9, 2006)

From post #2 in this thread, I am still in.


----------



## David1 (May 9, 2006)

Please count me in for 1.


----------



## gnubee (May 9, 2006)

first light? how about first post! welcome to the boards, superlurker!


----------



## GrandPoobah (May 10, 2006)

mtbkndad,
please add me to the PM list of DEFINITE BUYS.

I have been interested in this light since finding my way to this thread months ago from your HF HID thread, and I've been getting daily post updates by email since april - just in case I miss any announcements between visits. 

I was hoping the lights would make it in for my April 22 birthday, but I am still holding the funds for my gift to myself and just waiting for the green light.

Thank you for your hard work.


----------



## Delvance (May 10, 2006)

91101 said:


> If you don't mind me making a suggestion here, if I were in your shoes I would contact Amondotech and see if I could get the shipping figured out before the lights show up. My guess is he's going to be busy for a while shipping out these lights when he gets them.


 
91101,

Thanks for the suggestion...i had thought about it but i seem to recall a post from Mtbkndad about not asking Amondotech about the light till they officially carried them. In any event, from what Mtbkndad says...Amondotech are going to be getting alot of these lights and on their website, they do say international shipping/transactions are fine...just i have to email them the order list first. Hope it all works out for us international customers!


----------



## pertinax (May 10, 2006)

Put me on the PM list. I want one.

Pertinax


----------



## Steve77 (May 10, 2006)

Just to be sure, put me down as a definent for a PM to let me know when I can buy one of these. Been interested in this light since this thread started. It's the best bang for buck I've seen and way more attractive that the HF HID IMO.

Thanks for all you've done mtbkndad in making this product better and available to all of us. I appreciate your efforts.:goodjob:


----------



## mtbkndad (May 10, 2006)

Obrit, Jonman007, rufusdufus, wOmbatinoz, Delvance, & any other CPF members in Australia,

If shipping from Amondotech is way too prohibitive, then do not loose heart. I have been working with the manufacturer on coming up with some other creative options to help your group out. The one thing that has helpful is that there is a group of you that want them.
No guarantees right now, but I will see.
The first thing will be to find out exactly what the box size and shipping weight will be and we won't know that till they arrive.
Once we know that, then we will know what shipping to Australia will set you back from Amondotech. I won't know till Wayne tells me since I am in Southern California in the Los Angeles area and Amondotech is in Northern California up near the San Fransisco Bay area.

Take Care,
mtbkndad :wave:


----------



## Billson (May 10, 2006)

mtbkndad,

Could you find out how much it would cost to ship to Manila, Philippines zip 1003. I'm interested but my main concern is that with the size and weight of the light, shipping might cost more than the light itself.

Thanks.


----------



## mtbkndad (May 10, 2006)

Billson said:


> mtbkndad,
> 
> Could you find out how much it would cost to ship to Manila, Philippines zip 1003. I'm interested but my main concern is that with the size and weight of the light, shipping might cost more than the light itself.
> 
> Thanks.



I will find that out.
Tauras, I have not forgotten about you in Singapore.
I do not know what these costs will be.


Living roughly 500 miles away from Amondotech does not help matters either. The one saving grace for the Australian group with regard to the lights may be just that, there is a group who wants them.

Take Care,
mtbkndad.


----------



## ddaadd (May 10, 2006)

mtbkndad, outstanding! .... :rock:......This is very much appreciated by many 

no doubt. Thanks for all the effort you have put in this project..........


----------



## mdocod (May 11, 2006)

If yall are doing the PM thing when they become available, I wouldn't mind having a PM drop the day they become available for order. I'm 99% sure I'm buying one... so long as I don't run into any major unexpected expenses in the next few days.


----------



## Stillphoto (May 11, 2006)

Yeah, thanks mtbkndad for everything!


----------



## Delvance (May 11, 2006)

Mtbkndad,

Firstly, thankyou for all the hard work and effort you've placed into this, i'm sure it is much appreciated. And secondly, thankyou for looking out for us international buyers (especially the Aussie group ). Hopefully the shipping won't be too heavy .


----------



## mtbkndad (May 11, 2006)

I forgot to mention that if any of you Australian CPF members are interested in the Larger Harbor Freight HID Spotlight, email me and I will send you info about a distributor that will be carrying them. 
I know nothing about price, but am told it is the same light that Harbor Freight sells.
My contact with the manufacturer originally thought I was asking if any of their HID's were being marketed in Australia. 

I did get an email from the manufacturer tonight and no quotes yet, but for 4 or 5 lights, shipping from Sunnyvale may still be cheaper.

Take Care,
mtbkndad :wave:


----------



## DaveNagy (May 11, 2006)

As I very nearly said in post 116, I'm in. However, I was actually planning on buying two. One for myself, and one for my dad. Hopefully this is do-able. I can also pick up the lights at Amodotech, if that option is still on the table.


----------



## Crot (May 12, 2006)

Pls include me as a confirmed buyer. Thanks.


----------



## dca2 (May 12, 2006)

I am one of those 99%ers. As I said in post #176, I think I NEED this! Please PM when available.

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## rufusdufus (May 12, 2006)

MTBKNDAD,
My pm doesnt appear to be working.
If us aussies import more than $1000 AUD worth of gear I believe we are hit with import duty.
So that may put a damper on a bulk buy.
If there are plenty to go round I will take 4 lights.
2 for me,1 for a son and a spare.
Freight for 1 large box should be cheaper than 4 individual boxes.
Once again we thank you for your devotion to the site and its members.
Warwick.


----------



## gnubee (May 13, 2006)

i am simply in awe of the members on this board. not one single person has pranked this thread while we wait for our pm.


----------



## Badfish (May 14, 2006)

I hope there are plenty of these lights to go around-

Please add me to the PM list when the lights are here. I'm good for 2 lights.

thanks!


----------



## rdh226 (May 14, 2006)

mtbkndad said:


> I have worked out something that will help you out.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


I too will have to buy one, if for no other reason than it exists. Thanks for all the
effort you've put in to this thread and keeping us apprised.

Anent CostCo cum Harbor Freight HID run time, mine ran 90 minutes (plus or
minus a few seconds! that exact) to the point it dragged its freshly-charged
battery to 10.00 volts (and dropping very rapidly), when I shut it off (lead-acid
batteries shouldn't be run much under 10.5V).

Unfortunately, the HID wasn't even flickering at that point, so there is no
user feedback to tell you that you're in the harming-your-battery range.

I was surprised at the 60 minute runtime quoted earlier, but several things to
keep in mind: First, lead-acid batteries are rated at a 0.05C discharge rate (yes,
that's a 20 HOUR gentle discharge), and drawing 0.5C will substantially reduce the
VA available to your load. Second, these are probably not the highest-quality
deep-cycle RV/Marine/Power batteries (meaning they really don't like being
half-discharged, let alone drained). Finally, assuming the 3152's implementation is
anything like the CostCo/HF, the green "Charge Complete" LED will come on
when the charger hits 14.4V. Unfortunately, just as with all the cute little NiCd/MH
chargers, the battery's only "mostly" charged at this point, and really needs some
gentle "topping off" time after the green LED first turns on. (And this is where
the "smart" chargers earn their keep; gentle is the key, and the dumb wall-wart
"trickle" chargers will -- usually -- merrily keep on trickling the battery into a high
overcharge. Ever get the feeling ya can't win?)

And, finally, one, uh, observation. 12 of the PL-75/42/146 LiPo prismatic cells
(such as carried by batteryspace.com) would make an interesting powerpack
(20Ah of 10+volts in a 3s4p stack) that just fills the void left by a discarded
7Ah SLA. Of course, it'd cost 4 times the 3152's cost just for the cells et al.
Like I said, _just an observation_.


----------



## gnubee (May 14, 2006)

rdh226 said:


> And, finally, one, uh, observation. 12 of the PL-75/42/146 LiPo prismatic cells
> (such as carried by batteryspace.com) would make an interesting powerpack
> (20Ah of 10+volts in a 3s4p stack) that just fills the void left by a discarded
> 7Ah SLA. Of course, it'd cost 4 times the 3152's cost just for the cells et al.
> Like I said, _just an observation_.




3s4p would not be as fun as 4s3p. the ballast is rated to 16v so 14.8v is just about perfect. cant wait to see THOSE beamshots!


----------



## rdh226 (May 14, 2006)

gnubee said:


> 3s4p would not be as fun as 4s3p. the ballast is rated to 16v so 14.8v is just about perfect. cant wait to see THOSE beamshots!


4s, hot off the charger, would be pushing 17V, and I am dubious about pushing
17V through a "cheap" 12V (nominal, rated 16V) ballast, even for short period.

Also, I would expect the ballast to act as a regulator, providing a constant
bulb drive voltage regardless of DC input variations (within reason), so the
beamshots wouldn't differ. With my el cheapo HF HID, it started out "very d**n"
bright at 13V, and was still "very d**n" bright 90 minutes later at 10V when I
turned it off. But that is hardly a quantitative "data point"; in fact it's a pretty
flimsy qualitative one.

I don't have enough experience with HIDs & ballasts to definitively know either
of the above points, they're just suspicions on my part. For example, I would expect
a top-quality automotive ballast would be ready for anything the incredibly
hostile automotive environment can throw at it (e.g., 200V switching transients), and
would breeze through a mere 17V (short term), whereas ye olde cheapo commercial
knockoff would be less robust. Just conjecture at this point.


----------



## ddaadd (May 14, 2006)

Got mine ordered, Thanks mtbkndad!...


----------



## Badfish (May 14, 2006)

Same here got 2 on order- Big thanks to mtbkndad for all the info 



ddaadd said:


> Got mine ordered, Thanks mtbkndad!...


----------



## gl22man (May 14, 2006)

i expressed intersest in post #17 But just to be on the safe side i want one so please put me on the pm list.
Thanks
Mike..


----------



## elnino (May 14, 2006)

I ordered mine today. Thanks mtbkndad for all your hard work on this GB. It is greatly appreciated!


----------



## mtbkndad (May 14, 2006)

All persons that expressed interest and had an email address in their personal profiles got emails instead of PM's. All personal profiles had to be looked up one at a time and emails are faster since they returned me right back to the page I was on.
With 73 PM's and Emails to send, I had to do everything the quickest way possible.

Take Care,
mtbkndad :wave:


----------



## DaveNagy (May 14, 2006)

Hmmm, okay. I guess the "Just keep the secret for two days" rule is being gleefully ignored.  I emailed my order for two lights to Wayne just now. Yay!

Here's a link the Google map page for Amondo Tech, in case anybody else is going to be picking up their lights there on Friday.


----------



## larryk (May 14, 2006)

Boy! I thougt I requested one earlier in this thread, but checking all the pages I can't find my request. Can I still buy one ?


----------



## jtice (May 14, 2006)

Sent my Payment for one 

Thanks


----------



## mtbkndad (May 14, 2006)

larryk said:


> Boy! I thougt I requested one earlier in this thread, but checking all the pages I can't find my request. Can I still buy one ?



larryk,

Check your PM that was just sent. 

Take Care,
mtbkndad :wave:


----------



## larryk (May 15, 2006)

Just ordered one. Thanks for everything.


----------



## w0mbatinoz (May 15, 2006)

Hello mtbkndad.

As others here have said, thankyou for all your time and effort that you have put into bringing this product to us all.

A heads up for us O/S customers of this unit. 
As I assume that whatever power unit we get will have the 110V US type plugs. So we will need to source a local unit to charge the SLA.

Something like http://www.jaycar.com.au/productVie...&pageNumber=&priceMin=&priceMax=&SUBCATID=521 will most likely cover all bases as far as plug size and polarity.

cheers all.

--Steve in Perth


----------



## Xzn (May 15, 2006)

Do I need to order? Or can I just.. "show up" on friday at 4pm?


----------



## bucken (May 15, 2006)

I definitely expressed interest, but no PM or email... Even checked spam filter. It's just not there.


----------



## mtbkndad (May 15, 2006)

bucken said:


> I definitely expressed interest, but no PM or email... Even checked spam filter. It's just not there.



You were the 21st person to get an email or PM sent.
It was titled "There Here", yes that is miss spelled. 
I was working on site till 10:15 PM on Saturday night before starting to send messages.

I just sent you a PM and an email.
Hopefully one of these gets to you.
In the unlikely event that neither of those get to you, the Illuminators will be officially announced soon.
I just wanted a couple of days to give all interested parties, that have been posting interest in this thread, a chance to be sure they get the light before stock could run out.
If you do not get either the email or PM today, then PM me tonight and I will try again.

Take Care,
mtbkndad :wave:


----------



## Stillphoto (May 15, 2006)

Certainly was nice to wake up to that email yesterday. What a weekend for my wallet between the fully loaded PD I ordered and the 3152, looks like I've got enough lights for now, or at least thats what my wallet is telling me...


----------



## 91101 (May 15, 2006)

FedEx Shipment Notification... My favorite words!!!


----------



## Walt175 (May 15, 2006)

91101 said:


> FedEx Shipment Notification... My favorite words!!!


 
I didn't get a notification, but it was supposedly shipped today.


----------



## gnubee (May 15, 2006)

Walt175 said:


> I didn't get a notification, but it was supposedly shipped today.



check your junk mail folder?


----------



## mtbkndad (May 15, 2006)

gnubee said:


> check your junk mail folder?




I have had that happen several times recently with shipping notices.

Also, a couple of the PM's I sent today were copied from another PM.
For some reason when I tried that tonight the link did not work.
If you are one of those people and your link does not work, I appologize.
PM me and I will send you another link.

Take Care,
mtbkndad :wave:

PS. Wayne will probably officially announce these on Wednesday or Thursday at the latest.
I told him I want to be sure every member that expressed interest has a chance to get one first.
I am also hoping to be sure the international CPF members get shipping sorted out before then.


----------



## Beamhead (May 15, 2006)

Did I miss something?


----------



## mtbkndad (May 16, 2006)

Beamhead said:


> I am interested but don't mind paying the $129.



My fault I will send you a PM. 

Take Care,
mtbkndad :wave:


----------



## 91101 (May 16, 2006)

Beamhead said:


> Did I miss something?



Nope... Nothing to see here... Just move along now...

(just kidding)


----------



## CLHC (May 16, 2006)

Thank You for the heads up *mtbkndad*! :wave:


----------



## Delvance (May 16, 2006)

Seeing as it's all out in the open on this thread lol. May i ask if any oversea orderers have received a confirmation of any kind after sending Wayne an email for X amount of light/s ?


----------



## Stillphoto (May 16, 2006)

Nice, fedex tracking has confirmed one is already en route to my house...the wait is on!


----------



## w0mbatinoz (May 16, 2006)

G'day Delvance. I have not had a reply either. Thou I suspect that Wayne's email inbox got very full very fast. What is the interest like from your side? I do not think there is anyone else on the westside on the list.

Cheers


--Steve


----------



## Delvance (May 16, 2006)

G'day Steve,

Thanks for the reply mate. Wayne is probably waiting for a sizeable amount of overseas orders, then heading to the post office and getting quotes for all of them then. That's what'd i do anyways, otherwise it'd be a nightmare. As far as i know, there are a few people interested here over in the east and some have ordered. I think one NSW Aussie member even ordered 4 or 5. Probably safe to say majority of them are waiting for reviews, or the next sydney get together and playing with mine lol.

Cheers.


----------



## 270winchester (May 16, 2006)

man, the notice came one day after I ordered a new shotgun. I thought it would be later but mbkndad and wayne were way too quick...

looks like I got something to order next month.


----------



## dca2 (May 16, 2006)

Mtbkndad,
pm sent

Dave


----------



## mtbkndad (May 16, 2006)

Delvance said:


> G'day Steve,
> 
> Thanks for the reply mate. Wayne is probably waiting for a sizeable amount of overseas orders, then heading to the post office and getting quotes for all of them then. That's what'd i do anyways, otherwise it'd be a nightmare. As far as i know, there are a few people interested here over in the east and some have ordered. I think one NSW Aussie member even ordered 4 or 5. Probably safe to say majority of them are waiting for reviews, or the next sydney get together and playing with mine lol.
> 
> Cheers.



You are right, I talked to Wayne and he was waiting for the shipper to give him quotes. This was around 11:00 AM on Monday PST and they said they were hoping to have quotes by late afternoon. I will call again today and ask how that is going.

Take Care,
mtbkndad :wave:


----------



## Walt175 (May 16, 2006)

I got "The" email this morning! Strangely enough, the light is allready well on it's way to me! :rock:


----------



## dca2 (May 16, 2006)

Thanks for everything Daniel :twothumbs . 

One more thing, how can I hide this thing when I test it _or_ does anyone know a good homeless shelter in NW Louisiana?

Dave


----------



## Chris_S (May 16, 2006)

I just read through all TEN pages of this thread and I still can't figure out how to order a light!

Can anyone help me?

[email protected]


----------



## pertinax (May 16, 2006)

Deleted. Looks like two orders got into the system; one's shipped, one's cancelled. Presumably, redundant orders.

No problem I guess.

Pertinax


----------



## mtbkndad (May 16, 2006)

pertinax said:


> Amondotech seems to have cancelled my order, for reasons unknown. We'll see if they ever email me back.



I just called Amondotech and left a message with Wayne to check his email.
I hope you emailed him about your problem.

Take Care,
mtbkndad :wave:


Added section-
I am glad you were able to find out what the problem was.


----------



## idleprocess (May 16, 2006)

I placed my order early Monday morning and have yet to receive shipping confirmation. I opted for the $6.95 shipping (with insurance) - might that have something to do with it?


----------



## mtbkndad (May 16, 2006)

idleprocess said:


> I placed my order early Monday morning and have yet to receive shipping confirmation. I opted for the $6.95 shipping (with insurance) - might that have something to do with it?



Typing on Treo, please excuse errors.
That could be a problem.
Remember all of these are being shipped Fedex not USPS.
The reason for the price / shipping adjustment was because Wayne could not get his ecommerce software to only give
Fedex for shipping. Normally $5.95 Shipping is USPS. For the Illuminator it was so the total could be kept at $130 while still shipping Fedex.
I will call and see if any problem was created by your shipping choice.

Take Care,
mtbkndad :wave:


----------



## moonkat (May 16, 2006)

Wow mtbkndad,
You are fast !!!
No sooner do I send a comment than I get my "Fedex Shipment Notification" from Amondotech!
 Ordered 15 May
Shipped 16 May
ETA 23 May
Thanks again !!!

mtbkndad,
Oooops...
I did same as Idleprocess with the $6.95 insured option.
Hope I didn't mess things up.
I did get the order confirmation and with no slap on the wrist.... %^)


----------



## idleprocess (May 16, 2006)

...and now I have shipping confirmation. Snappy. And the waiting begins.


----------



## w0mbatinoz (May 16, 2006)

Wow... U guys do not know how fortunate you are there.
Just had the freight quote come through and it's going to be $US90 to get it to here in Oz. Almost doubles the cost of the 3152 
Many thanks to Wayne for getting the quote though.

mtbkndad, any chance of asking the manufacturer if they have any leads as to a distributor here in Oz please?

--Steve


----------



## mtbkndad (May 16, 2006)

w0mbatinoz said:


> Wow... U guys do not know how fortunate you are there.
> Just had the freight quote come through and it's going to be $US90 to get it to here in Oz. Almost doubles the cost of the 3152
> Many thanks to Wayne for getting the quote though.
> 
> ...



Steve, 

There are no distributors of the Amondotech Illuminator/3152 in Australia.
There is or will soon be a distributor of the Costco/HarborFreight/3515.
If you email me I can get you that info.. Just click on my user name to send me an email.
There is only one other person, that I know of, selling a version of the 3152 on ebay for way too much and that version does not have the improvements that were made to the Amondotech Illuminator 35 Watt HID Searchlight.

Take Care,
Daniel
mtbkndad :wave:


----------



## w0mbatinoz (May 17, 2006)

Hey AU guys!!!

looked up this.
http://ircalc.usps.gov/intl_speed.asp?CID=10013&MailType=package&Pounds=10&Ounces=0
Works out @ US$30 ~$45AU. Bit cheaper if we can get Wayne to agree.
Have to add handling & insurance to that....


----------



## Billson (May 17, 2006)

Daniel,

Do you know how much the whole package including the box and packing weighs and what the dimensions are? I might have a relative living in the US buy the light for me but I need to know how heavy and bulky it is.

Thanks.


----------



## Delvance (May 17, 2006)

Steve,

Hrmm very interesting! Have you emailed Wayne about it yet ? Yeah the shipping price given to me was what i expected and i emailed back with a confirmation. At any rate, it still lands at our doors fairly cheap vs going out and buying a HID locally. I found a place that sells X990s...$1300 bucks for one :sick2:




w0mbatinoz said:


> Hey AU guys!!!
> 
> looked up this.
> http://ircalc.usps.gov/intl_speed.asp?CID=10013&MailType=package&Pounds=10&Ounces=0
> ...


----------



## That_Guy (May 17, 2006)

Delvance said:


> I found a place that sells X990s...$1300 bucks for one :sick2:


Where is that?


----------



## Delvance (May 17, 2006)

That_Guy said:


> Where is that?


 
Right here. $1229.80 to be exact =/

Point is, any HID light in Australia is going to be expensive. I hope when the 3512 is released in Australia, it won't be too steep...might get one too just to poke fun at people kilometres away


----------



## mtbkndad (May 17, 2006)

w0mbatinoz said:


> Hey AU guys!!!
> 
> looked up this.
> http://ircalc.usps.gov/intl_speed.asp?CID=10013&MailType=package&Pounds=10&Ounces=0
> ...



I will call Wayne today and ask about that option.
USPS may only insure it as long as it is in USPS hands.

Also I am going to start a new thread and see if a moderator will close this one.

Added Section-
Please post in this new thread.
http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1415076#post1415076
Thank you.

Take Care,
mtbkndad :wave:


----------

